# Lowlife AK47 Automatic



## jayzero (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok, well, I've read this forum for a while now but finally decided to jump in and contribute. I've just started my first grow - Lowlife AK-47 Automatic hybrid. I went for the auto for a few reasons, mostly space and simplicity, 
but also out of curiosity. I'm just growing for me and I don't smoke pounds of weed, so it should be a productive grow. 

I have precious little space in my flat to do any sort of growing so I just bought an HPS and mounted it under my desk (400W Sunmaster Super HPS Deluxe). Also out of curiosity, I'm growing the whole thing under 24h lighting just to see how it fares. I have an oscillating fan under there to move the air around and keep things cool. Otherwise I just leave my window open for fresh air and that's that. It's not really enclosed so the ventilation is pretty good. 

They were germed on paper towel and started in jiffy pellets. Soil is just pure commercial bagged compost - again, I was going for simple. Compost is a bit acidic but I have really hard water so I think they work well together. Fed just water for the first week, then a feed of 1/4 strength nutes (Ionic Soil/Grow). I'm adding 1/4 tsp/L epsom salts to all the water and food as well, again because of the rather hard water.

I started them staggered so I wouldn't end up killing them all from the get go in case I messed something up - it's all a bit of a learning experince and I have a habit of learning things the hard way, lol. My first seedling was rushed and it toasted under the lights - pics are from the second one, which is the eldest, and #3 and #4 are about a week and ten days behind this one. 

The eldest showed definite sex at 13 days - a girl!! 

So far it's staying really, really short but it's branching like a fractal on amphetamines. As of today, day 16, I count seven nodes on the main cola, each producing two fan leaves and two satellites. The bottom satellites are on 3-4 nodes each already and some of those have started to branch off. The satellites are budding all over the place, as is the main cola. I get the feeling the AKs are definitely the daddies of the lowlifes when it comes to yield - this thing is looking crazy and nothing like the spindly, waif-like pics I've seen of Lowryder.

Some of the branches look a bit twisted in the pics - that's from me moving them around a bit to try to help them find light. It's branching so much that it doesn't have room to fit all the stuff it's trying to grow! 

At any rate - more news to come. Watch this space. Questions, comments, and advice all welcome.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 8, 2008)

^ oh - and the pics are, in order 

day "0" - cotyledons emerge
day 0 - 12h old
day 3
day 5
day 11
day 13 - It's a GIRL!
day 13 (full plant)
day 16 (showing branching)
day 16 (under lights)
day 16 (under the foliage)
day 16 (budding on the satellites)

Last two pics are of the setup under my desk =D


----------



## jayzero (Jun 9, 2008)

Day 17

Few more pics and new shots of the two little ones. Gardening is so much fun


----------



## Bain (Jun 9, 2008)

love the pics. I was considering doing lowlife AK hybrid for a while but then went with regular AK47 instead. Either way, very curious how this turns out. Having any heat issues? my 400w hps runs very hot.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 9, 2008)

The lamp does seem really hot, but after spending time outside today in some of the first hot summer sun of the year, it seems to my mind that it's not much different from a hot, sunny day. I've got a thermometer in there just in the shade under the leaves and it seems to generally read between 25-28C (77-83F). The direct light seems hot, but not really much more than direct summer sunlight. I didn't have the fan down there at first, mind you, and it seemed like putting it down there helped everything immensely. A few leaves look a bit heat stressed, but they're older leaves and nearer the bottom, so I think it may be just a bit of nute burn as the top leaves seem really green and healthy. It's quite an open space, so the heat doesn't really build up, it seems.

Here's another pic from today taken under more colour balanced light and you'll see what I mean - the top near the lamp is nice and green but the bottom leaves are a bit less fresh and supple - almost a bit parched. Those bottom leaves got one light foliar feed last week and that was probably a bad idea as the next day it definitely showed a bit of nute stress/burn. I did notice that she's drinking a *lot* more water as she gets bigger. I'm having to dump almost a litre in every other day now. It is really, really green mind you, so I'm thinking I've just overdone it a touch on the ferts. It is doing a bit of the claw-leaf thing, but I remember someone (in another thread) noting that was, at least in some cases, a genetic trait. She's looking happy for now, it seems. Pure water for the next couple waterings, I think, then I plan to slowly ramp up with a bit of bloom nute as flowering starts to take off.


----------



## Bain (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't see much claw leaf on your plant, but as far as I know clawing isn't genetic. Typically is has something to do with the roots and watering. Too much water (and thus not enough oxygen for roots), rootbound, ph issue, something along those lines. Unless it gets really bad it is not a huge deal though. My plants had clawleaf for a while, I upped the PH from 6.4ish to 6.7ish and they liked that a lot better.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, I know that clawing can definitely be nute/ph/root - just vaguely remember in passing that someone had done some cloning experiment and saw the claw, at least in one strain, behave something like a genetic trait. Don't remember any details, unfortunately.

I'm not too worried at this point either way yet. Some pics of the claws on my baby here as well as a few leaves which are folding/curling, almost like Mg def. but I'm not sure if it's maybe just heat or nute burn either. I can tell this is really the sort of thing that takes experience to get your head around!

Cheers for the feedback, btw!


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Am Excited to see how your grow turnes out Im going to grow LR#2 for my first grow. Im so curious to see how this lowlife seed turnes out I was thinking about buying them too.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, number two (the second eldest) is 13 days today and seems to be 
a boy  I'll give him a few more days just to be sure, but it seems quite clear at the moment. Pretty consistent, though, with both plants now having shown sex at 13 days from emerging (~14-15 days from planting) - that's really damned fast!


----------



## jayzero (Jun 11, 2008)

Day 19 


Ok, so the girl has been growing well the past day or two. Here's a few more pics and a request for a bit of advice. 

The bottom leaves have started to yellow in a mottled sort of way -see the pics to get the idea. I know there's a bit of nute burn on some of the other bottom leaves - that's from a week or so ago, and that's not progressing. I sprayed, I burned, I learned. This is new, just from a day or two ago.

The rest of the leaves seem still quite dark green and new growth all looks good, although seems maybe to be slightly lightening from what it was, which was really quite dark, but not enough to make me think it's N starved. I've been feeding a bit of epsom salt with water and food, alternating water and feedings every 3-4 days or so. She was watered about two days ago and the pot is getting quite light again - really starting to drink more now that she's bigger, but I'm mystified about those bottom leaves. I guess this may be the reason I finally go out and buy a damned pH tester. 

Is this maybe just normal, perhaps? A shedding of the oldest leaves stuck in the shade of the rest of the foliage?


Might give her a light feed today and see what happens. Any ideas would be welcome and appreciated.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 11, 2008)

Bottom leaves are still getting worse - I'm starting to think that she's maybe just hungry and it's time to step from 1/4 strength nutes. Gave a feed of 3/4 strength just now and we'll see how things fare. 

That said, growth is still strong and this plant is making SO many branches it's not even funny. For a tiny little sucker it's sure got moxie! I count eight large secondary branches which are all starting to bud (see like the photo below) and at least four medium sized secondary-secondary branches which are budding and even more still on the way. It's hardly a foot tall and is pushing ten nodes on the main cola  I wasn't expecting a puny little auto-flower strain to do anything remotely this vigorous. I'm just hoping she'll pull through this little rough patch with those bottom leaves. Top growth looks good and healthy - a little pale compared to what it was earlier, which is another reason I'm thinking this girl just needs food enough for a big lass.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 12, 2008)

Decided to tie down some of the branches today - foliage was getting too crowded so I opened things up a bit, hopefully to get more light into the deeper leaves.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah beautiful.

lookin good man...
i hope to have my journal up once they hit at least 17 to 20 days.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 15, 2008)

Day 23

Veg has definitely come to a halt - not much growth over the past few days and buds are now really starting to take off - there must be 12-16 branches which are all blooming! 

Feeding now at 3/4 strength, every two days and no sign of burn so the earlier leaf damage, which seems to have slowed or stopped, seems to have been just underfeeding. Today was the first feeding of pure bloom nutes - previous two were half grow half bloom. Few more pics for you all.


----------



## Snookster (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice little grow there....my experience has been that the yellowing is a tell-tale sign of something not good. I'm on my first grow with a large Sativa that I';ve been growing for 5 months now. She was def. really green until I started giving her nutes. BE CAREFUL! Use your nutes. LIGHTLY. She may not really need much. BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## jayzero (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, I was being very light on feedings, though, and all was well until she started getting a fair bit bigger and drinking up lots of water. Since then I've started feeding more and the damage seems to have slowed rather than having gotten worse, which is why I thought it may have been a bit starved. I think it may have been a bit of a pH issue as well as I've got really hard water - my nutes are hard water nutes, mind you (extra nitric acid) but I've started boiling the water as well to crash out some of the calcium carbonate - softening the water a bit without adding salts. That seems to be helping too. The yellowing doesn't look like anything characteristic of nute burn either (at least not from the pics I've found in grow guides, etc), so that's what's been leading me to think it was some sort of underfeed or lockout from all the calcium. I'm keeping an eye on it for now, at any rate, and I'll post news as it comes. Only one plant, unfortunately, otherwise I'd experiment a bit more - feed one more and feed one less : see which one fares better, etc. Starting a new grow with some of dr. chronic's mixed autos soon so this one is going to be more of a learning grow, I think. 

I dunno, have you seen nute burn look like what was happening on those yellowed leaves up there? Any guesses as to what exactly may be excess/deficient?


----------



## Snookster (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes....I've got nute burn on my big one now, but have to chope her this Friday anyway. BIG LESSON there....I will never force feed them again. Careful Mate!


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 15, 2008)

beautiful man


----------



## General Tso (Jun 16, 2008)

great job keep us posted 
subscribed


----------



## frisby888 (Jun 16, 2008)

lookin good, carnt beleive the rate it grows, thats seriously fast


----------



## frisby888 (Jun 16, 2008)

whats the odour like in the room when growing, is it strong


----------



## jayzero (Jun 16, 2008)

Nah, smells a bit like a tomato plant, really, but not strong. The two males smelled a bit more like the herb, but this one is just starting to really bud now so it may develop yet with time.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, so the lesson today is to never trust your local authority on their water analysis reports. Finally got my pH meter today and did a little test. The shop was out of buffer solution so I made a reasonable test solution by making some fresh distilled water (boiled water in a pot and caught the condensation into a clean dish). Testing the calibration on my pH meter seemed to give sensible results, reading at about 7.01, which is what we expect.

Ok, so the meter is working and calibrated.


Now, I let the water run from the tap until it went cold and filled up a glass measuring cup - tested the pH and got (duhn, duh, dah!) about 6.9! Reading the water quality report for my area, however, gave values of mean pH as 7.8! (7.6--8.2 range) So yeah, never trust anyone - measure things yourself.

So I mixed up some nute solution (1/2 strength plus 1/4 tsp. epsom salt per litre) and tested that -> pH 6.15. Perfect - just right for soil. So clearly, it would seem, that my yellowing leaves are not a pH/lockout problem. Now the mystery remains whether there is still some specific nutrient deficiency or excess, or whether they were just old fan leaves dropping, perhaps a bit quicker on the autos than for a normal plant due to their fast life cycle and very short veg period. 

At any rate, I fed at 1/2 strength today with that solution after giving pure water for my last watering. Budding continues to develop and, aside from the old dead fan leaves, the rest of the plant looks vibrant and healthy. 

Watch this space - more news to follow.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 17, 2008)

Day 25

Just realised I don't really have a good picture to show the size/scale of the 
plant, so here's one with a gratuitous inclusion of my ESP KH-203 to give a sense of size. 

Otherwise she's starting to look a bit frosty and budding like a dirty minx in heat  Not bad for two and half-weeks from popping - I'm pretty impressed with Lowlife's genetic wizardry on this one.


----------



## General Tso (Jun 17, 2008)

do you know what the thc content is for this strain?


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 17, 2008)

fuck yeah, i hope my girls come up like that.
i will say some are short and stout indica style, others are tall sativa style...
i like the way its turning out.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 17, 2008)

General Tso said:


> do you know what the thc content is for this strain?


No idea exactly, but AK-47 proper is ~20%, so I'd guess something less than that - maybe 16-18%ish?


----------



## jayzero (Jun 17, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> fuck yeah, i hope my girls come up like that.
> i will say some are short and stout indica style, others are tall sativa style...
> i like the way its turning out.


nice, link us your journal when you get it up, man 

I noticed on this one that the early leaves were big and fat like indica/ruderalis leaves but now that it's budding the new growth are looking more and more like slim sativa leaves. Wild.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 17, 2008)

as far as strength, lowryder 2 is around 15% ak its self is 21% so the two together should be around 18 to 20, should be just as potent as the original.with some lowryder taste and lowryder punch added.
one of the reasons i wanted to try it was the fact that ak is one hitter quitter smoke, combined with a potent autoflower, should make this something else.


----------



## mzn710 (Jun 17, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> as far as strength, *lowryder 2 is around 15%* ak its self is 21% so the two together should be around 18 to 20, should be just as potent as the original.with some lowryder taste and lowryder punch added.
> one of the reasons i wanted to try it was the fact that ak is one hitter quitter smoke, combined with a potent autoflower, should make this something else.


Are you sure? 15%? I thought lowryder 2 was lacking on THC contents, but thats like, higher than a lot of the most popular stains (like Skunk#1???)?

Peace out x


----------



## jayzero (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, so I watered today and tested the soil runoff, which gave a pH of 5.5 - holy crap. Once again, never trust other people! I didn't buy a pH meter earlier because I thought I could trust my local water reports, but since the water coming out of my tap was about a full pH point lower than I expected, my soil is now considerably more acidic than it ought to be. I'm going to pick up some dolomite lime today and try to get it sorted out. Lessons learned.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi-res photo to date (Day 26)


http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs128&d=08253&f=big208.jpg 
=D


----------



## Bain (Jun 18, 2008)

careful not to increase the ph too fast, you'll get ph shock and slow growth for a while.


----------



## frisby888 (Jun 18, 2008)

just an idea, i got a container linked to a drain pipe from the roof, they sell them in b&q. they collect rainwater to water the garden, thats what ill be using soon. plants lookin good, it looks quite big, i got 3 in germination just starting to come threw, starting to think i should of just germed the 2


----------



## jayzero (Jun 18, 2008)

Rainwater is a good idea. It was something I considered but haven't found the time to put together. 

Bain - good point about the pH. I'll be adding dolomite, which I think should release quite slowly. I'll add in small amounts and keep an eye on runoff pH to make sure things don't run away too quickly.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 18, 2008)

lookin yummy


----------



## jayzero (Jun 19, 2008)

Day 28

Slowly, with flushing and a bit of lime, I've brought the runoff pH up to 6.2 from 5.5. Not much change in the plant itself yet, but I'll keep an eye on things. She's mostly looking healthy, anyway. Planted a few mixed autos yesterday too, so I should be having a few others coming up in a bit - anything of automatic kush/blueberry/lemon-skunk/etc. Should be fun, but that's another story to come. More bud pics attached


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 20, 2008)

yay yay ...
this is what im waiting for right here...

i still cant get over the ak mix, its amazing.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 20, 2008)

It is an impressive little plant! I can't get over how much it seems it's going to yield - this thing is light years ahead of regular LR and LR2.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 20, 2008)

AN ESTIMATE ON HOW MUCH think each plant will yield.
i mean the pics dont do justice i bet it looks so much better in person.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 20, 2008)

It's still just early in budding, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's over an oz, at least. It's just got so many branches, all of them loading up with bud. Here's some big pics =D


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 20, 2008)

thats gonna be sucha sick harvest!


----------



## mzn710 (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks great man. Is it smelling much now?

Peace out x


----------



## frisby888 (Jun 20, 2008)

just planted 3 auto ak47, germed them in a towel till the tail came threw, planted yesterday, still no sign of the stems yet. how long did ur take jay to sprout well imppressed with the pics, hope my 3 are as good


----------



## jayzero (Jun 20, 2008)

didn't take long to sprout at all - 24h maybe.

mzn - nah, they're really not smelling too bad at all. They've got a nice scent to them, but it's not overpowering or filling the room. Would be suitable, so far, for a really stealth grow, I think.


----------



## mzn710 (Jun 20, 2008)

jayzero said:


> didn't take long to sprout at all - 24h maybe.
> 
> mzn - nah, they're really not smelling too bad at all. They've got a nice scent to them, but it's not overpowering or filling the room. Would be suitable, so far, for a really stealth grow, I think.


Great! I'm growing them at the end of the month, can't wait.

Peace out x


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah seriously mine spround in less than 24hrs from germinating.
im noticing these little autoflowers are growing faster than anything ive grow.
its beautiful


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jun 20, 2008)

sweeeet. subscribed.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 20, 2008)

i am subscribed too and think you are doing a good job. + rep 2 u and i cant wait to try the auto ak.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 20, 2008)

cheers, cheers. + rep 2 me? You speaketh in a foreign cypher


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 20, 2008)

jayzero said:


> cheers, cheers. + rep 2 me? You speaketh in a foreign cypher


 maybe . little scales in the top right of your post. or maybe you already know that and i am a dumb ass lol.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 20, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> yeah seriously mine spround in less than 24hrs from germinating.
> im noticing these little autoflowers are growing faster than anything ive grow.
> its beautiful


It's like - she's in a hurry to make the weed, and I'm in a hurry to get the weed... it's perfect.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> maybe . little scales in the top right of your post. or maybe you already know that and i am a dumb ass lol.


I just read grow stuff, man, I have no idea how this site works. Saw those bars up there, wondered about it, never bothered to figure it out.  If you're saying you want to make my bar longer, then hey, I'm up for that... I'll try anything once.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 20, 2008)

jayzero said:


> It's like - she's in a hurry to make the weed, and I'm in a hurry to get the weed... it's perfect.


so am i, i cant wait for that one hitter shit!!!!


----------



## guyfromtexas (Jun 20, 2008)

subbed bud. those plants look great. even for a non autoflowering plant. by the way do you live in the US?


----------



## jayzero (Jun 20, 2008)

guyfromtexas said:


> by the way do you live in the US?


nah, I'd be way too paranoid to do this in the US


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey jayzero, sorry it took me a while to have a look at your Journal. That's one mighty fine looking "bush" you've got going there mate - superb job you've done and nice looking set up too. Well done so far  Hope she fulfills your wildest fantasies LOL. How long you reckon you have to go now?


----------



## guyfromtexas (Jun 20, 2008)

=(( i was apparantly going to get my seeds 3 days ago... i am not overly paranoid because i was pre-law before i decided i could do better as an entrepreneur_. BUT. try and get any seeds here... i think i got ripped. ... i want those autoflower!!... =) gl bud hope it goes well and hope ...someday i can recreate this..._


----------



## jayzero (Jun 20, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hey jayzero, sorry it took me a while to have a look at your Journal. That's one mighty fine looking "bush" you've got going there mate - superb job you've done and nice looking set up too. Well done so far  Hope she fulfills your wildest fantasies LOL. How long you reckon you have to go now?


hehe, small, but got it where it counts =) Figure another 5-6 weeks yet, or so the schedule says.

^ texas - that's crap about your shiz getting nicked, I hope you manage to get your hands on some, man! Doc Chronic ships pretty stealth.


----------



## guyfromtexas (Jun 20, 2008)

=)!! thanks.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 22, 2008)

Day 30 

Ok, just eye candy today - lots of hi-res photos just for fun 


  
 

all my photos on xs.to will scale to your window size, but you can right-click, view-image or just _save-image-as..._ (on the page the thumbs link to) to get full resolution images


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 22, 2008)

oh damn! super duper close up. keep up the good work.


----------



## kief13 (Jun 22, 2008)

wow man looks great,doing a good job


----------



## mzn710 (Jun 22, 2008)

They look so good for only 30 days old!

Peace out x


----------



## jayzero (Jun 23, 2008)

filling in and plumping up, mmm...mmm... =)


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 23, 2008)

its getting better every day! keep us posted.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 23, 2008)

jayzero said:


> filling in and plumping up, mmm...mmm... =)


Wow man, that's one yummy looking plant there. Amazing shape. And those budzzzzzz ... Also loved your previous pics - super quality and girls looking in tip top shape. Keep it up bro


----------



## jayzero (Jun 23, 2008)

haha, yeah, day 30 I went all out with the photography - today just point and shoot. The bad thing about this plant is that it's making me feel like all those proud fathers that piss me off just for being annoying, yuppie, proud-ass fathers


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 23, 2008)

Hahaha, yes I know exactly what you mean. Being a father I've been there and done it (although I was never a yuppie of course LOL). The other day I caught my wife and daughter whispering and sniggering at me as they saw me preen and prod by new babies. OK, it was about the fiftieth time that day, but I got that proud ass father feeling to which you refer all over. Felt rather good to feel it again I have to admit


----------



## jayzero (Jun 23, 2008)

Probably terrible practice for fatherhood, though - growing weed. The first sign of jaundice in the little tyke and I'd be fighting the urge to grab him by the neck and pour three times his body weight of water down his throat.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jun 24, 2008)

i love how compact that plant is. very nice. whats the current light regiment?


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 25, 2008)

lookin oh so beautiful.
5th will be 30 for me.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 25, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> i love how compact that plant is. very nice. whats the current light regiment?


Light has been 24h the whole way through - just as an experiment, as much as anything else.



ledgic - mate, I'd love to see pics of your grow. Def get a journal going, it's be great to see some more auto AK on the up and up 


Day 33 - since flowering, growth has been a bit more measured but she's definitely fattening up day by day. Another 5-6 weeks to go yet!


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 25, 2008)

i need to get some pics going, the camera im using is ok, pics come out pretty blurry.

maybe my lights have been to close, im using 5 105watt cfl's i had them 6 inches away sitting on two milk crates, went in this morning, they where a little dry again, so i took off a layer of crates.. now i believe there 18 inches away, 12 for the crate i removed plus the 6 inches away.
so im hoping this will help.
ive got the fan and all, i water once daily, but i mist those little girls at least 6 times daily.
now all i need is the 20gallon co2 tank.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 25, 2008)

^ with CFLs I'd think you'd want to get the lights as close as possible. They're not too hot, really, so closer should be fine and more light is good. I'm watering mine twice a day now - it just drinks up a huge amount of water now that it's a big plant. Much, much more than it used to when it was just starting out. That may be why you're noticing it drying out? I haven't misted these at all. I did once and ended up with burns from the droplets - might be ok if I wasn't on 24h light, mind you, and the CFLs probably don't pose as much of a problem as the HPS does for lensing burns.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 25, 2008)

check out the grow journal


----------



## jayzero (Jun 28, 2008)

Day 36 from sprouting :

Ok, so things are continuing pretty smoothly - watering still every day as the pot is too small for this lady and she's drinking like a fiend. Nutes every two days at full strength now. Liming the soil has been so useful for stabilising the pH - now between 6.2-6.6 or so, which is ideal. She's still dropping fan leaves, but I think it must be normal as they're going slowly and one by one - lots more new leaves than old ones dropping, so it must be just rootbound and trying to make do with as much roots as it can make. The pots are only seven inch, so they're not huge - I see roots trying to make their way out the bottom so bigger pots would definitely do well, even for the dwarf crosses it seems. More bud pr0ns for you today


----------



## upinchronic1 (Jun 28, 2008)

jayzero said:


> Light has been 24h the whole way through - just as an experiment, as much as anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool. buds comin in nicely.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 28, 2008)

Those bus are looking really juicy jay, coming along nicely  You're doing a fine job - sounds like she's keeping you busy LOL.


----------



## REEFA (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if LR2 smells much while its flowering?


----------



## stoned16 (Jun 28, 2008)

Way to grow man, lovely plant you have there and id definately get them into a bigger pot man bigger root space = bigger buds
peace


----------



## jayzero (Jun 29, 2008)

Holy rootbound, Batman!

Yeah, so small pot was definitely an issue. 




Moved her into a new house today - hopefully one with more room for her new baby buds


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 29, 2008)

WOW - those roots are crazy LOL. Look really healthy though, if a bit squished. You should see a real benefit from the new pot jay, she looks awesome!!! Good job


----------



## jayzero (Jun 29, 2008)

I know, man - I bought the smaller pots because I was expecting something like lowryder... you know, about this big :







 My root stalk is about as big as that whole bud, man - the lady was definitely starving for space.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 29, 2008)

LOLOL - she sure outgrew your expecrations! That's a nice bud btw. If I got one of those off each of my plants I'd be happy LOL.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 29, 2008)

some nice looking shit you got there jay mate 
quality


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 29, 2008)

i cant wait to see these results...
i hope the 4 9 liter pales i have them planted in is enough, i know the one planted in the 18 gallon tub with 6+ gallons of dirt is good...


----------



## kief13 (Jun 29, 2008)

dang man nice growing's u grew lowryder strains before?


----------



## jayzero (Jun 29, 2008)

^ nah, never before - this is my first grow. The pic up there of the LR I just nabbed from a google search, it's not mine.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 30, 2008)

lmao so jay what ones are you're plants lol here i am sayin lookin good do they belong to you....lol


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 30, 2008)

how much you expecting to yield per plant??
shes looking real beautiful,you know that highs gona be kickin like bruce lee and chuck norris


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 30, 2008)

Did you do any topping to them?


----------



## jayzero (Jun 30, 2008)

^ no topping - just grew it as it came out of the ground. I tied a few branches to help them spread out and open up just a bit, but otherwise nothing's been done to it. 

^^ ledgic - not much different, dude, I've no idea. Maybe an oz?


----------



## jayzero (Jun 30, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> lmao so jay what ones are you're plants lol here i am sayin lookin good do they belong to you....lol




No, all of the pics in the thread are mine, mate - all the pics of the AK47 auto. That tiny picture of the timmy two-gram lowryder with the little white root at the bottom is not mine. That one I just nicked from a google search (to make the comparison with the one I'd just repotted...to emphasise the contrast between what I was expecting and what I had to move pots on account of) . I've never grown lowryder - the AK is my first grow. Not sure how that got confused, I'm shit at writing sometimes


----------



## kief13 (Jun 30, 2008)

jayzero hey man what size of a pot did u use? because i am having trouble debating what size to use,i would like to kepp my grow under 3ft,and your plant looks about 2ishft so was wondering if u could help me out 
and for your first grow dam lookin great man


----------



## jayzero (Jul 1, 2008)

The first pot was a 7" pot. I think it may bigger after the transplant but it may just fill in a bit more. Pruning may be helpful if you're sticking with a smaller pot, though - just to help focus the plant's energy into the buds you want.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 1, 2008)

how many days after seed before your plant started to flower.by what day did she realy start to take off??


----------



## jayzero (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, germination and sprouting took only a couple days, so maybe add two to all of my reference days in this thread to get days after germination instead of days after sprouting. 

By that counting, flowering was really kicking in at around day 24-25 or so.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok ok.
i may be a little behind from not using the hps earlier on, but cfls are good for seedling starts.

there responding to the hps really well.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 1, 2008)

ahh i see now bud sry it aint you're writing its my reading man if i look at shit stoned it all just looks the same i miss things alot my bad lol but yea man looking good and one question if i may.....lol... i got a 250w ballast with two bulbs but the ballast isnt in a case at all its loose got it off a mate who says it works fine so i wired it properly looks nice and neat but i still dont know if i should use it like? and if i should put it in a metal case or sum such i duno any thoughts on it let me know cheerz...


----------



## jayzero (Jul 1, 2008)

^ can you post a picture of that ballast? Hard to say without seeing it, really.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 2, 2008)

ok man no probs its shabby like i said mate but i have seen worse.. i've also sorted the wires out since this pic so its in order not a bloody shambles!!! lol what you think im thinking about putting this ballast in a metal box to make sure if there is summin that would start a fire its gona be in a box with no air... if you see the third pic thats why im not sure it looked so bad it was harsh but it looks alot better now thank god but im using a fluro to veg and this 250watter has a mh bulb so thats why i wana get it workin so much


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 2, 2008)

it was original wires just without a case and thats it.. but still... im scared.....


----------



## jayzero (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, I see. Ideally what I would do with that is to check all of the wiring, all the points that have been soldered/crimped/etc, look for corrosion, damage, leaks in the caps (depending what they are) - that sort of thing. If it seems good it's probably fine, but like you say, things break all the time and it's not a bad idea to enclose it all. 

A good (ie: proper) case for that might run £15-20, though, mind you. Might be worth it just to go for something new instead, depending how handy you are and what bits of scrap or tools you have access to. Difficult to say, mate. I'm cavalier as the next guy, and I'd have no problems powering it up to test it, etc, but I personaly wouldn't leave any electrics like that running in my gaff unsupervised for long periods of time. It all breaks eventually and you don't want your place burned to the ground on account of it.


----------



## jayzero (Jul 3, 2008)

Day 41

Eye candy today.

First, the clinical shot: 


and now...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi jay, those buds are really filling out and looking incredibly sumptuous!!! My mouth is watering as I type LOL. Thanks for the great pics as always.


----------



## jayzero (Jul 3, 2008)

cheers, buddy - now the challenge is to remain stocked to tide me until harvest so I'm not tempted to start swinging my cutting arm


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 3, 2008)

yumm yumm,
looks tasty


----------



## MescalineMan (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow man, that looks pretty damn cool, like a bonsai weed tree. I'm thinking of growing this strain outside this year, is it too late to get decent results from them?


----------



## jayzero (Jul 3, 2008)

Can't say from experience, and it would depend on where you live, but I'd say most likely yes if you started them within a week. Figure they'd be at the stage mine are at now by mid August, ready to finish mid to late September.


----------



## jayzero (Jul 5, 2008)

Day 43 

New pot seems to have really helped - the plant has gone a deeper green and is looking generally healthier and happier now after a few days in a bigger home. More pics today - harvest in 4 weeks, maybe less.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi jay - WOW that does seem to have made a big difference. She looks darker as you say and even more bushy than she was. And those buds are looking simply awesome man!!! Great job, I'm sure you're busting with anticipation LOL.


----------



## jayzero (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah, been giving it 6 hours darkness every night for a few days now to help encourage root growth into the new space, it certainly seems to have given her a second wind - that's for sure. I can't believe there's still so many weeks to go - she'll be bursting at the seams, I reckon!


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 5, 2008)

damn shes still looking good...


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 6, 2008)

omfg jay mate thats some big ass buds looking fukn sweet as mate 10/10 for that shit lol


----------



## sdriding (Jul 7, 2008)

i just received my ak47Xkush seeds and they are germing right now. i can only hope they turn out like this, but i think the kush is going to make it shorter. its going to be the longest 2 months of my life! hahaha


----------



## Njsurf14 (Jul 7, 2008)

how often would you say you are watering ?? in the mornings, evenings, night time ??


----------



## jayzero (Jul 8, 2008)

cheers for the good words, all 



> how often would you say you are watering ?? in the mornings, evenings, night time ??


By the time it was rootbound in the small pot I was watering once a day - that was enough to go from heavy saturated wet soil to airy, light, and dry.

Now in the larger pot perhaps once every two days or so. Sometimes in the mornings, sometimes in the evenings. Since watching the pH I've been generally watering sooner when the soil pH is dropping, and with water only - this to help it stabilise and start rising again. When the soil pH is rising I take the opportunity to let the soil dry a bit more and encourage root growth - then water with nutrients.


----------



## jayzero (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok, and I've figured out this dark greening too, I think. The whole grow I've had leaves curling up a bit at the edges - something I've been thinking has been a slight Mg deficiency. I've been watering with epsom salts in my water and, looking back, every time the plant has gone a dark green colour it has been after adding a good dose of epsom salts to try to correct these curling leaves.

Well, it seems that my plants aren't really Mg deficient and, since Mg is used to make chlorophyll, an excess can cause leaves to go really dark green. The curling, I'm thinking now, is probably being caused by the heat from the lights and the fan. I added the fan to cool the plants because the 400W HPS is quite hot and, being under my desk, I could only raise it up so high. 


_Picture today - see how close the light is?_

The temps seem ok as it is, but to keep itself cool the plant has been having to transpire (sweat) heavily - for which it curls up the edges of the leaves to increase the surface area on the bottom of the leaves where the stomata are. This looks like Mg deficiency except that, critically, the leaves don't yellow like they do with Mg def. 


_Older picture - see how close the fan is?_

At any rate, I've moved the fan a bit back now and the plant all along has been as far from the light as I could reasonably put it, but I think I'll just let her deal with it and see how everything fares. Seems to be going well so far, so maybe a bit of sweating isn't so bad. Watered with plain water today.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 8, 2008)

Ya Bro, I Thank They Are Looking Great, The Curling , Is Most Likely The Heat, Don't Think It Will Be A Big Deal!!!!......Well Best Of Luck!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL - that just looks like one gigantic bud with a few leaves poking out!!! Love to see that girl - thanks jay and well done again  BTW - what does she smell like (if it's not a rude question)?


----------



## jayzero (Jul 8, 2008)

She's starting to smell a bit funky now - not really overpowering, but like a nice herbalescent fragrance in the room


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds nice  Being outside mine aren't so noticeable until you're up close. The Cinammons have a real nice spicy smell, with heavy coffee undertones (don't know what happened to the cinammon LOL). Having put my Purps in the garage the last couple of days though, I find it's really strong when you walk in. Really fresh, light ganja smell, slightly fruity. I think they're gonna smell strong when they flower (yummy).


----------



## jayzero (Jul 9, 2008)

ok, small update today - *Day 47*


Around three weeks to go and growth has slowed noticeably. Buds continue to fatten and trichs are springing up all over the place now. Day to day now the change is more slow fattening and frosting in place of giant growth spurts. Going to grab a magnifier in the next week or so to keep an eye on trichome development. Not much change, so only a few pics today.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 9, 2008)

Those buds are getting FAT, especially that main cola man - it's unbelievable!!! Really, really stunning plant jay. Have to hand it to you, one of the nicest grows I've seen  If I was better at handing rep around you'd be getting more LOL. It will be coming your way soon ...


----------



## jayzero (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, whatever it did it did mostly by itself - brilliant genetics from lowlife! All I did was give it a pot to piss in and away she went


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL - you're too modest jay. If I ever get a grow room set up I must say I'd be very tempted to give those a go. Can't wait to see you get around to smoke this lady - I think you're in for a treat  Did you get those seeds in the UK (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## jayzero (Jul 9, 2008)

aye, from here 

And yeah, I'm looking forward to dropping a bit of that bud into my pipe


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the link jay - haven't seen that site before. This will keep me busy for a while LOL.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 10, 2008)

plant is lookin sik mate nice ass buds!! 

wen you kill it how you gona do it?
jus chop it or what?


----------



## jayzero (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought I might tie it up first - really go for the scary angle, you know. It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again... that sort of thing. Then just dry and cure as normal, etc.


----------



## jayzero (Jul 10, 2008)

Day 48


Yeah, I just did an update yesterday, but I decided to do some photography today so here's some bud pr0n for everyone. Changed lenses and lighting a bit to get some different shots - the frostiness is more apparent here.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 10, 2008)

shes a sexy lady....
my next grow its coming soon folks, look out!!!!

shell be just as sexxyyy


----------



## GrowinFlorida (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW!!! Thats some nice ass bud brotha. Thats what I just started to grow bout to have all sexed in next day or so


----------



## Albino King Kong (Jul 10, 2008)

I was wondering what your fertilizer ratio is.


----------



## jayzero (Jul 10, 2008)

^ nutrients are Ionic grow/bloom for soil

Ionic for Soil and Coco - Growth Technology

Big up to them, it seems - good stuff and reasonably inexpensive. 

Florida - saw your buds, man, if I get yield like that I'll be a happy fellow!


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jul 10, 2008)

How tall is your plant cause I was thinking bout growin some autos but was just wondering about the height? O ya did you top ur plant at all?

Lookin good man that girl is DENSE!


----------



## jayzero (Jul 10, 2008)

From the bottom of the pot to the top of the plant is about 83-85cm or so (~33"), but a good third of that is pot. From the top of the soil up it's maybe 55-60cm (22-23")tall, I'd say. No topping, just grew it as it came out. This strain seems to love to branch out a lot so there didn't seem to be much need to top. I just tied out some of the branches a bit to help it expand and give the buds more room when they grew.

I did mash the tip of the main cola about a week ago, though - accidentally tipped the pot too far and she crashed into the wall. No damage, it seemed, but the tip of the cola, I think, got bent or cracked because the top has gone all mutant on me and is growing half sideways like the tower of Pisa or something, lol.


----------



## jayzero (Jul 10, 2008)

here - kottonmouth, to show the size here's a pic next to a DVD case.


----------



## skatterman420 (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW that thing is all buds haha


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 12, 2008)

That is really nice.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jul 12, 2008)

wow im definitly gonna grow that strain.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 12, 2008)

pray you dont get males man!!!!!!
try to find the female seeds


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 12, 2008)

sup man?? ok mate hes sum shit for you to think about quickly..
you can make all the thc go to the buds by choppin all the leafs off and dip the roots in boiling water it shocks all the shit to the top of the plant!! or you could just put it back into veg and flower it again.... it can be done man trust me if you dont know how to mate jus say man n i'll post the method lol k bud and that thing is looking fuckin massiv...


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 12, 2008)

ahh its auto harsh shit man... i was gona say i would harvest that bad boy like 3 times mate fuk it lol


----------



## jayzero (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, she's an auto - one grow and that's all she wrote. Got a couple more coming up and just starting to flower now, though, so the harvest should just keep coming  Not sure about the boiling water idea, though - sounds like an old wives tale to me. No THC in the roots to begin with and the mechanism of the whole thing seems a mystery to me. Where did you hear about this? My instincts tell me it's a myth.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 13, 2008)

lol i know theres no thc in the roots!!! 
i said if you shock the roots then the plant send all its shit to the bud if i typed that theres thc in the roots cause it was like 5 am wen i wrote it lol but shockin does work mate honestly


----------



## jayzero (Jul 13, 2008)

I suppose my point is that those materials which constitute "all its shit" do not contain THC, and so sending it up to the bud seems an act with a questionable objective.

Actually, I just looked it up out of curiosity and this is what I could find :

_Boiling attached Cannabis roots after harvesting whole plants, but before drying, is an interesting technique. Origi nally it was thought by cultivators that boiling the roots would force resins to the floral clusters. In actuality, there are very few resins within the vascular system of the plant and most of the resins have been secreted in the heads of glandular trichomes. Once resins are secreted they are no longer water-soluble and are not part of the vascular system. As a result, neither boiling nor any other process will move resins and cannabinoids around the plant. However, boiling the roots does lengthen the drying time of the whole plant. Boiling the roots shocks the stomata of the leaves and forces them to close immediately; less water vapor is allowed to escape and the floral clusters dry more slowly. If the leaves are left intact when drying, the water evaporates through the leaves instead of through the flowers._

From : 
Marijuana Botany
An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis
by Robert Connell Clarke
http://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/

 Seems all it will do is make drying take longer. This grow is all about keeping it simple


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 14, 2008)

_Originally it was thought by cultivators......_
_I read it man!!! chill winston... i got so many books on growing most of em are abit out of date now i see lol lucky i got a few new ones.. _

_lol fair enough lucky i aint tried it yet so nice one for the heads up jay.. im jus gona keep harvesting if i can do that then it would make it easyer to understand my next lot of plants.._


----------



## jayzero (Jul 14, 2008)

Day 52

Just over two weeks until harvest, I'll probably flush this week sometime and move to pure water. She's certainly winding down and ripening up at this point. More pics today :


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 14, 2008)

mate she's looking fine..


----------



## jayzero (Jul 14, 2008)

Day 52 - Trichomes

Ok, so I managed to take some dodgy trich shots using my wide camera lens in front of my long one - held by hand, used a finger to open the aperture - messy job, but I managed a few decent pictures. Trichs look to be about 70% cloudy, 30% clear at the moment. I might even harvest a bit before 70 days to shoot for that clear, energetic sort of high - more to come


----------



## jayzero (Jul 14, 2008)

more trichs


----------



## kukooi (Jul 14, 2008)

wow that plant looks amazing... u have convinced me to buy some of those seeds=)


----------



## lunbox24 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey man, that plant looks unbelievable! Nice grow! I got 9 auto ak47's going right now and if they look anything like yours i'll get a huge harvest! It's weird because i heard that sometimes they need to go longer like 80 or even 90 days but that looks close to being done to me...that makes me feel good about mine. Keep it up


----------



## jayzero (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I'm sure the harvest window is pretty broad - if you were big on the heavy/mindfog sort of stone then I think you could push back harvest an extra week or so and really let it mature some. I'm more keen on the uppy buzz so I might chop on the early side of 70 days rather than on the late side.

Flushed the pot this morning, at any rate, and picked a little test bud to see where it's at. It's drying at the moment but will post news as it develops


----------



## Waltco (Jul 17, 2008)

wow man thats a really pretty nug i can only imagine what it will look like when its nice and dry and rolled in a blunt or stuffed in a bowl... take a rip for me man and a huge congradulations on this plant...


----------



## jayzero (Jul 17, 2008)

Cheers man. Had a little test of that nug and it was good but seems not quite ready yet - definitely another week or so before it's hitting peak potency. Had to chop one of the branches on account of breakage, though, (over enthusiastic hands-on admiration by housemate, d'oh!) so I've got a nice big bud of ultra-clear early harvest stuff drying now. The funny thing is that the plant hardly looks like there's a dent in it after taking out that massive bud, lol. For a midget plant, this thing is huge, haha. Stuck a can of Heineken in the pic for size.


----------



## lunbox24 (Jul 17, 2008)

That's awesome man, keep us posted on how much it yields and how potent the smoke


----------



## jayzero (Jul 18, 2008)

*Day 57*

Well, look who's having a bit of a growth spurt! =D Another week or two to go, I think. She's on just water now - no more nutes. My usual image host is down (xs.to) so using board attachments - quality is crap but hopefully you get the idea


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking Good In The Neighborhood!!!!!!!,,,,,,,Great Job My Brother!!!!


----------



## jayzero (Jul 18, 2008)

Also, as an aside, I've got two more little ones coming up, also from Lowlife. These are from the auto mixed pack so I don't know exactly what they are, but the first one (first two pics) is definitely another AK or an auto AK47xblueberry or AK47xlemon skunk. I've found a few other grows and the massive branching is definitely a trait common to the AK auto crosses. This one smells much skunkier than the big one, which is more herbal and spicy. Lowlife notes that the straight AK has two different phenotypes with distinct aromas, mind you, so it could really be any of them, I'm not sure.

The smaller one (second two pics) I'm not sure either but it could either be auto cross lemon skunk, blueberry, hindu kush, or white russian. Any thoughts? Tough to say without knowing all of them well. It's really tiny, though - this is what I was expecting lowryder hybrids to be like, lol!

They're both at about day 28 or 29 now, so about two weeks into flower. They're both looking a bit short on nitrogen but, whereas with the first one I really pushed the nutes to the limit, this one I'm trying to see how backing off a bit works out for these two. Last feeding for them was half/half of bloom/grow and I was going to switch to pure bloom for the next feed but I think I may add a bit of grow just to up the nitrogen a bit.

Anyway - pics, at any rate


----------



## jayzero (Jul 18, 2008)

HATCH said:


> Looking Good In The Neighborhood!!!!!!!,,,,,,,Great Job My Brother!!!!


cheers cheers


----------



## jayzero (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh, another thing I noticed with this second batch is that they both took a little bit longer to take root and establish after sprouting. I think I didn't let them soak long enough before planting them - too small of a taproot before going into the ground. The first one had a nice big taproot coming out of the sprout before it went in and it shot out of the ground with a determination to grow fast. These other two took an extra couple of days to get going and it seems to have made a difference. The one strain is naturally smaller, of course, but the AK-like one seems otherwise identical to the first one in its growth pattern and it's not quite as big.

I think the key is the flowering with response to age thing in these guys - they all seemed to start flowering after about two weeks regardless of how much they managed to veg during that time, so it seems the key with the autoflowers is to be absolutely meticulous with your germination and seedling care. A proper strain you can always leave veg for an extra few days until it seems good to flower but these will just start flowering whether you think they're ready for it or not. If you can baby them when they're young and make sure they get an ideal seedling environment I think that can have a huge impact on the ultimate yield you can get from these automatics.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 18, 2008)

did you get you're seeds online?


----------



## jayzero (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah, I got them from DocChronic, mate


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 19, 2008)

sweet nice one man!!! i b buyin some of them shits soon man i really like that bud you got but i duno if i want an auto....


----------



## Njsurf14 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice grow man.. hows the smell is it stankin


----------



## jayzero (Jul 20, 2008)

Nah, not too bad. If you cosy up to them they smell something nice, but it's not really filling the house. I keep my window open so there's lots of fresh air in the room.


----------



## sdriding (Jul 20, 2008)

hey really good advice in that post about being careful with them as seedlings. i have 10 little ak's right now and the ones that got their taproot messed up are growing at half the speed. my fault for letting them germ too long (a nightmare for rockwool)


----------



## jayzero (Jul 22, 2008)

*Day 60*


She's still in this newfound fit of wanting to throw out flowers in their masses. New growth is obvious day-to-day now, calyxes are swelling, and the trichs are growing like diamonds in Africa. Pics today :


----------



## frisby888 (Jul 22, 2008)

lookin nice m8, is ur lamp both spectrums?


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn that is a tight grow you got going! Thanks for answering my questions earlier in the thread it helped in trying to figure out a grow setup. BTW what lighting schedule do you have them on?


----------



## jayzero (Jul 22, 2008)

They were on 24h light for most of the grow but over the past couple of weeks I've been giving them 4-6h of dark most nights. The 24h was just to see how it would work out, but I'm sure that lowlife's recommended 20/4 is a decent schedule. I think 24h during veg, though, might not be a bad idea - you really want them to grow as fast as possible for the first two weeks, I think.


----------



## jayzero (Jul 22, 2008)

frisby888 said:


> lookin nice m8, is ur lamp both spectrums?



The lamp is a Sunmaster Super HPS Deluxe, 400W - it's in the class of "enhanced" HPS lamps which have about 30% extra blue light over a standard HPS. I thought this would be ideal as a one-bulb solution for the autos - used it for veg and flower with, as can be seen, pretty decent results.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 22, 2008)

jayzero said:


> *Day 60*
> 
> 
> She's still in this newfound fit of wanting to throw out flowers in their masses. New growth is obvious day-to-day now, calyxes are swelling, and the trichs are growing like diamonds in Africa. Pics today :


 
lmao jay mate nice bud...


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jul 23, 2008)

nice one jay lovely plant,, i doing lr2 at the mo and your right these ak yield bags more im only expecting 3/4 oz from each plant where as u def looking at afew there. big difference if u ask me. your aks branching out certainly puts my lr2 to shame i will be getting the ak x kush autos nxt after looking at ya journal nice 1 
and enjoy u deserve some rep 4 that grow


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 24, 2008)

Just read your whole grow with a few beers. 
Awesome stuff for any grow let alone 1st!

Think you might get more than just an oz from that one plant. Will be checking your journal in the next few weeks to see how the harvest goes. Keep us all informed on your harvest and drying technique.

Have a look at my journal for my 1st time grow. A nice sativa outdoors in the UK

Good job and good luck!


----------



## jayzero (Jul 24, 2008)

Nevermind a few weeks - I'm probably chopping her this weekend, or at least half of it. Tested a bud picked yesterday and it mangled my brain - really energetic, almost psychedelic brain buzz! I'm never buying street bud again, man, lol! I think I'll chop a good amount this weekend and maybe leave the rest to mellow for another few days to a week or so - get some early buzz and late lock out of it all. I've got a few new pics but I'll probably do them all in one post this weekend. 

That said, I've been following your journal all along, mate - it's looking well good. I'm a bit reticent when it comes to feedback, but I've been enjoying the updates! Hyped to see your bud come to fruition - I'm definitely a sativa man myself, haha


----------



## jayzero (Jul 24, 2008)

Ah, screw it - here's some pics from today, Day 63, and the bud I picked on tuesday.


----------



## BlessAmerica (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks great man! +rep! I agree, after growing my own I don't see me buying street pot again, don't trust it, its a shady buisness, and your supporting an illegal market. Grow your own, cut the middle men out, know that the buds are clean and fresh, and savor. This philosophy may not work for many, but for people like me who smoke max a bowl a day, its not that bad. Still smoking from my May harvest of one plant with over half left!


----------



## frisby888 (Jul 25, 2008)

lookin good m8, glad to here its more of an energetic head buzz, rather than a coach lock, thats what attracted me to this plant, got to hand it to lowlife they done a good job with this one, and rep to aswell first grow done a brilliant job there, you doing a grow jornal for the rest of your strains


----------



## jayzero (Jul 25, 2008)

Nah, probably not doing another journal like this. All of this documenting is bloody hard work, lol. I've got about a GB of unsorted photos just from this grow alone 

Here's a few pics of the other girls, though - both from the auto mixed pack. They're on about day 36 or so, I think. I'm probably moving the AK-like one (with all the branches) into the bigger pot after I chop my fat momma.


----------



## jayzero (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok chopped some of her yesterday - here's pics of what came off and what's left. Going to chop the rest in maybe 5 days to a week or so.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 27, 2008)

let us know how this smoke comes out!!!!
i cant wait for mines to get to that level.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 27, 2008)

hey frisby888 are i noticed your from europe... i know that pitbull...are you from "pitbull syndicate"?? 

now back to the plants at hand.


----------



## frisby888 (Jul 27, 2008)

na m8 not part of any group, just kind of like dogs ive got a staffordshire bullterrier, similiar looks to a pitbull.. just copyed the pick from some google search ages ago, like pitbulls too, but there banned in this part of europe, what groups the pic for, some pitbull fighting group or something?


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 27, 2008)

look em up youll find it interesting.
infact there out there near you.
and i had 4 pitbulls at once, once grey one with light hazel eyes. he was gorgeous .


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Jul 29, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> look em up youll find it interesting.
> infact there out there near you.
> and i had 4 pitbulls at once, once grey one with light hazel eyes. he was gorgeous .


grey.... they are called blues.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 29, 2008)

thedoctorzoidberg said:


> grey.... they are called blues.


ok so a blue... i wasnt in it for the breeding. i just love dogs, and i happen to of been given them. so i was happy with them.

as far as you ak is concerned...hows the curing process coming along now that you snipped a few buds.


----------



## beennoobed (Jul 29, 2008)

make sure u give us the correct weight of this one plant, im bidding 3oz...


----------



## sdriding (Jul 29, 2008)

no way. 2 oz


----------



## jayzero (Jul 30, 2008)

Hah, well, I'm not sure I'm going to weigh it with any sort of precision and some of it has already been smoked, lol. None of it is really cured properly yet, mind you, but the big buds I cut are hella sticky. Smoke is nice, really trippy stuff =D I'm hyped to wait out a nice cure, though - even now it's getting better every day.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 30, 2008)

i tell you man i see your pics and im like what the fuck am i doing wrong...
after 2 months of growing my plants are only at most 7 inches ,the other is 5 to 6 inches tall...
i mean does transplanting and nute burn at day 18 really take that long to recover from...

once again kudos to your grow bro and i pray to god they turn out half as good as yours.

i could use some help.
why is there never help when u need it....


----------



## beennoobed (Jul 31, 2008)

how big of a pot do u have it in? 3 gal?
how wide would u say that plant was and and tall, 
u think 6 plants, 2 rows of 3 in a 3x5 would work?


----------



## jayzero (Jul 31, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> i tell you man i see your pics and im like what the fuck am i doing wrong...


I think yours got stressed as seedlings and took a long time to recover. By day 18 they were still really small, so I don't think nute burn *on* day 18 was the problem, but more likely something that happened to them earlier. Hard to say.



> how big of a pot do u have it in? 3 gal?
> how wide would u say that plant was and and tall,
> u think 6 plants, 2 rows of 3 in a 3x5 would work?


Pot is about 20L, so about 5.3 US gallon, 4.4 UK gallon. And yes, definitely it would fit.


----------



## frisby888 (Jul 31, 2008)

i reckon u might have about 2-3 oz of bud off that one plant, image if you sea of greened with these plants, you would yield mega amounts.


----------



## jayzero (Jul 31, 2008)

That sounds about what my mental estimate was - something between 2-3oz or so. Lowlife claims 20-40g per plant, but I think that's pretty conservative since they also claim a guy with a proper hydro rig managed over 90g (3oz+) from one plant. It definitely seems able to do that!


----------



## jayzero (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, I chopped the rest of her today - trichs were starting to turn amber and it seemed a good time. So here's the pic of (mostly) the full harvest - not in the pic is the one branch that broke off (in another pic earlier in the thread) and a few test buds, but otherwise this is the bulk of what came off of her. The three buds on the left were the ones cut on Saturday (already drying). The box it's on is the one my ESP KH-203 guitar came in - for size. Any guesses on how much? I don't have any scales to weigh it all, sadly.

[url=http://xs.to]
[/URL]


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 31, 2008)

lmfao jay thats alot of weed mate lol it will keep you goin for a while..


----------



## GardensGrow (Jul 31, 2008)

Seriously Jay, that is the densest plant I've seen on this site! The whole plant is bud! So Lowrider is the person who developed this "AK47 Auto" strain? I'd like to learn more about it. Is it a cross between ruderalis (sp?) and indica?

One hell of a job for your first grow


----------



## jayzero (Jul 31, 2008)

Lowryder is a strain developed by the nebulously named "Joint Doctor". It's a cross of several strains, including ruderalis, and, I think, some really rare dwarf Mexican strain, among others. It autoflowers, so no need to adjust light cycles - it just automatically starts flowering after a couple weeks of veg, but unlike pure ruderalis it produces nice, THC rich buds. Lowlife (a company) then started making hybrids of Lowryder to incorporate elements from other strains while retaining the autoflowering trait - this is one of Lowryder crossed with AK47, for example. 

At any rate, cheers for the good words. I'll have more reports up later as the curing progresses.


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 1, 2008)

jayzero said:


> Ok, I chopped the rest of her today - trichs were starting to turn amber and it seemed a good time. So here's the pic of (mostly) the full harvest - not in the pic is the one branch that broke off (in another pic earlier in the thread) and a few test buds, but otherwise this is the bulk of what came off of her. The three buds on the left were the ones cut on Saturday (already drying). The box it's on is the one my ESP KH-203 guitar came in - for size. Any guesses on how much? I don't have any scales to weigh it all, sadly.
> 
> [URL="http://xs.to"]
> [/URL]


 Hmmmmm, Im betting on apx 2oz give or take a little. You should ask a friend to borrow their scale  but nice lookin buds! Great job!


----------



## durbanpoison91 (Aug 3, 2008)

im pritty sure there is more than 2oz.. granted some of this bud looks light. there are some fatty nuggs in there. i say maby 3oz but not much more


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Jay, sorry I disappeared for so long - I missed your chop  Congratulations on your harvest - that was one beautiful plant prior to cutting, and your harvest looks really awesome. Well done mate!!! Glad to hear your sample mangled you up LOL - sounds like you're in for a time of it  Also love your other plants, they look fat and juicy already. Keep up the good work.


----------



## beennoobed (Aug 16, 2008)

show us the end product and r u satisfied wit the turn out? was it worth growing and will you grow it again or try something new?


----------



## beennoobed (Aug 16, 2008)

how many sandwhich baggies full you got, any idea the final weight?


----------



## jayzero (Aug 18, 2008)

sorry lads, due to a massive cockup by BT I've been offline for a few weeks now. Can't post much as I'm at work but will have an update as soon as things get working again - maybe another week or so.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Aug 18, 2008)

jayzero said:


> sorry lads, due to a massive cockup by BT I've been offline for a few weeks now. Can't post much as I'm at work but will have an update as soon as things get working again - maybe another week or so.


I'm interested too


----------



## jayzero (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, I haven't got any scales but wielding only science as my tool I fabricated a primitive mass balance with an old coat hanger and some shopping bags. My mass standard was water, quite accurately about 1g/ml, and by this method I estimate my final, dry yield is about 75-85g, or 2.6-3.0oz. This is after a week of drying and almost two weeks cure, so it's about as light as it's going to get. I'll have more pics and report to come.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Aug 19, 2008)

jayzero said:


> Well, I haven't got any scales but wielding only science as my tool I fabricated a primitive mass balance with an old coat hanger and some shopping bags. My mass standard was water, quite accurately about 1g/ml, and by this method I estimate my final, dry yield is about 75-85g, or 2.6-3.0oz. This is after a week of drying and almost two weeks cure, so it's about as light as it's going to get. I'll have more pics and report to come.


wow dude you are a trooper going through all that to give us a weight, thanks so much. that rocks!


----------



## GardensGrow (Aug 19, 2008)

jayzero said:


> Well, I haven't got any scales but wielding only science as my tool I fabricated a primitive mass balance with an old coat hanger and some shopping bags. My mass standard was water, quite accurately about 1g/ml, and by this method I estimate my final, dry yield is about 75-85g, or 2.6-3.0oz. This is after a week of drying and almost two weeks cure, so it's about as light as it's going to get. I'll have more pics and report to come.


Jay that is the coolest thing I've ever heard anyone do. I wanted to give you +rep for that but it haven't spread enough rep Kudos anyway on the ingenuity and the good grow!


----------



## jayzero (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I can hardly take credit. The balance scale is as old as time, mate. I really just stole the idea if you keep it between me and you


----------



## beennoobed (Aug 21, 2008)

yo, what was the dimension of the plant would u say. 1'wx1'L? 14''Wx14''L? how tall? you think u could fit TWO mature plants in a grow space of 14''x25" with a 250w-hps?


----------



## ledgic13 (Aug 21, 2008)

awesome man, just awesome!!


----------



## beennoobed (Aug 23, 2008)

jay zero? you remember the size of the plant?


----------



## jayzero (Aug 27, 2008)

^ dude, you're waiting four days for me to answer? It's a grow journal - so named because I kept a journal of all of this information.  Check page 14.


----------



## Staropramen (Aug 27, 2008)

jayzero said:


> ^ dude, you're waiting four days for me to answer? It's a grow journal - so named because I kept a journal of all of this information.  Check page 14.


lazy reader. 1-0 jayzero


----------



## Limes (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Jay,
Question I think we've all been wondering....
How is it?! Good high etc?
Thanks for the work on the journal btw - helps us noobs


----------



## brownbusta (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent Journal


----------



## jayzero (Sep 3, 2008)

Limes said:


> Hey Jay,
> Question I think we've all been wondering....
> How is it?! Good high etc?
> Thanks for the work on the journal btw - helps us noobs


Well, I think I picked just a bit too early so overall it's not quite as potent as I'd hoped. Just smoke a bit more, though, and it's rockin'. The taste is meh, but I've noticed that it's been improving with curing time quite a bit. I'll see if that changes with time. The other two little ones, though, the auto kush and the mystery ak cross w/something I cut down last weekend. Got what looks like about 2oz total between the two of them. What I got however, were an order of magnitude nicer bud - dense, plump, and oozing crystals and luscious funky aromas. It hasn't even really dried yet but the bits I sampled were mind bending. Really nice stuff. I'll post pics of those guys as soon as I finish sorting through them all.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey jay great job man. I got a mixpack from lowlife so hopefully i'll get some of the same caliber stuff as you


----------



## pobamela (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi jayzero. I start to grow an Auto Ak47 Grass O Matic. But it's true that has no THC?


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Sep 18, 2008)

pobamela said:


> Hi jayzero. I start to grow an Auto Ak47 Grass O Matic. But it's true that has no THC?


if the females have no THC then it's not marijuana


----------



## mr.nodes (Sep 21, 2008)

looks real good im working wit the same strand got picks in my profile good luck hope to see what u get out of it


----------



## Jriggs (Sep 29, 2008)

good job man, im finishing up my grow now and looking for somethign new to grow in a smaller space then last time.

this may be the one i choose.


----------



## pchronic (Nov 10, 2008)

hey this is my first time growing anything let alone this auto ak47. How do u tell the dif between male and female. If your could help out...maybe with some pics too that would be cool


----------



## MediGrowTX420 (Jan 19, 2009)

awesome grow man, im looking at a darkroom dr 120 grow tent to start, with the same plants, auto ak, a 400 watt hps sun tube, a six inch can fan and filter and appropriate ducting.

i love this autoflowering strain, i cant wait to start growing it, i want to set up 9 plants in 3x3 and hopefully yeild an oz off each, at least. so a little over a quarter pound off 9 plants and stagger the harvest to once a month, 

what do you think about this idea, you think i could get more per plant with the ak?

let me know, and i read your whole grow journal and am very impressed, you said the smoke wasnt that good tasting or what?

it looked tasty.


----------



## fuzzcuzz (Jan 24, 2009)

late response: i ordered low rider #2 and auto ak 47 after reading this, thats an intense harvest for that dwarf


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 25, 2009)

Same here, just got my DR120 and I'm waiting on my Auto AK47 order to arrive. 
I'm using a 400watt HPS with a Vortex Fan. Can't wait.


----------



## how2ash (Feb 17, 2009)

Im about to start my first grow also with lowryder 2 x ak47 and lowryder ak47 x blueberry. I've got 2 400 watt ballast with added blue spectrum in a closet space approxiametly 2.5' x 5' x 8'. Im planning on growing 10 plants but it depends on how many females i get with the 20 seeds i bought. And im growing hydroponically dwc. I hope to yield as good as you on this grow. Very awesome grow journal. Do u think u could offer me any advice when i start growing because im sure going to need it and it looks like u definitely know what u are doing. 
+rep for the grow man


----------



## noltnercr03 (Feb 18, 2009)

hey ive got 3 ak's growing right now. they have been under 20/4 and was wondering if their will be a less of a yield if i switch over to 12/12. i use a 400 watt hps as of right now and was just wondering if you want to check out more check out my grow?


----------



## how2ash (Feb 19, 2009)

yes i think they said it would diminish yields. by "they" i mean the people who created lowryder hybrids. i think 20/4 or 18/6 is best for the autoflowering strain. at least thats what i read.


----------



## whitenugz (Feb 20, 2009)

ok i read all i can read... what is this 24-0 or 18-6 light?


----------



## bigbird87 (Feb 20, 2009)

This journal was awesome and has been great help


----------



## noltnercr03 (Feb 20, 2009)

whitenugz said:


> ok i read all i can read... what is this 24-0 or 18-6 light?


Thats just the lighting cycle and you can choose what you would like to grow. For example my plants started at 18-6 for the veg cycle meaning 18 hours the light is on while 6 hours its off.


----------



## whitenugz (Feb 20, 2009)

noltnercr03 said:


> Thats just the lighting cycle and you can choose what you would like to grow. For example my plants started at 18-6 for the veg cycle meaning 18 hours the light is on while 6 hours its off.


I think you misunderstood from my very high statement i posted last night. haha.
Is this grow log under a 24-0 light schedule or a 18-6 light schedule? Because they are autoflowering strains they should be either 18-6 or 24-0. Which one is this grow log? I veg my plants under 18-6 but these are autoflowering plants that require no forced vegetation.


----------



## Eddie Fish (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for this. Just put some lowryder 2 in to seed today. Growing outside, first time, so not expecting anything more than getting a little experience.


----------



## oasis515 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey jayzero,
wow those plants are super nice. I was proud of how my auto ak looked but compared to yours, mine has cancer.
well done


----------



## scunnymassive (Aug 23, 2009)

kool !
i just orderd feminized Automatic Blueberry carnt wait till it comes!


----------



## Bigby (Jun 21, 2010)

whitenugz said:


> I think you misunderstood from my very high statement i posted last night. haha.
> Is this grow log under a 24-0 light schedule or a 18-6 light schedule? Because they are autoflowering strains they should be either 18-6 or 24-0. Which one is this grow log? I veg my plants under 18-6 but these are autoflowering plants that require no forced vegetation.


Or 20-4 - that's what ive got mine under.


----------



## fedpap (Nov 21, 2010)

I would really like to check this grow out but am I the only one unable to view the photos in the thread? I got my own AK47's going and I'd like to compare. If it is just my computer just someone let me know. Can't view the pictures.


----------



## Allglad (Nov 26, 2010)

Were these non-fem seeds? Did you get any males?

My bad if these are repeat questions...I am tired and its to late to read this thread...but I plan to.


----------



## FarmingNinja (Dec 11, 2010)

fedpap said:


> I would really like to check this grow out but am I the only one unable to view the photos in the thread? I got my own AK47's going and I'd like to compare. If it is just my computer just someone let me know. Can't view the pictures.


 yeah, it seems like after the first few pages all the pics are gone


----------

